# Why doesn't it stop! D=



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

This addiction...it's growing and it's certainly not showing, any signs that it is slowing! D= (yayformoviequotes)

I got another tank...will I get another betta...not sure...I still haven't gotten the 3ed one....Anyway...here's a picture of the new tank I got for 2 dollars.
















So...so far I have a 1.5-2 gallon, a 2 gallon?(the new smaller purple one on the wood table), a 5 gallon, and a 2.65gallon...

.-.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

haha yes its very cool and addicting  so when do you plan on getting bettas for them?


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> haha yes its very cool and addicting  so when do you plan on getting bettas for them?


lets see the one with the t-rex between berry and bruteroots tank...I'm planing on getting that one in less then a month...unless I adopt or do something like that.

now the newer one...most likely not untill a few months from now, unfortunately since I don't have the money right now to get all the stuff it needs inside the tank before hand.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ahh .. i like how you think everything out first then act


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Ha! Tell me about it. I HAVE to make my way to Petco every week to check out the new bettas. 
Sad thing, I'm somethimes blown away at how beautiful a betta is but wont buy it because I really want to keep my numbers down for now. 
Today, for example, saw a GORGEOUS DTHM green and blue betta which I couldn't stop looking at. Next to him was another gorgeous blue/red/black DTHM and next to them was a beautiful white/cellophane dragon. UGH! I would've bought them all if I had the space but I'm planning on relocating soon and it would be a hassle to move with all those tanks and fish!


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> ahh .. i like how you think everything out first then act


uh...ok?

truthfully I'd LOVE to adopt a betta...but it would have to be in canada, and I couldn't pay for shipping or the fish...so it would have to be sent free of charge to me... .-. which is unlikely...unfortunately.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> uh...ok?
> 
> truthfully I'd LOVE to adopt a betta...but it would have to be in canada, and I couldn't pay for shipping or the fish...so it would have to be sent free of charge to me... .-. which is unlikely...unfortunately.


go to aquabid. a lot of posts have free shipping on most of those bettas:-D:-D


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> go to aquabid. a lot of posts have free shipping on most of those bettas:-D:-D


I can't pay for the fish if it's online.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

ohh sorry good luck


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> ohh sorry good luck


I know it sucks...I really want a light blue betta too...;-;


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i want a plakat soooo bad never seen one or had one  i cant wait til i find one


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> i want a plakat soooo bad never seen one or had one  i cant wait til i find one


I just want light blue...I don't really care about fin-age all that much...


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

It will continue on and on. First, you will have one. Then, two more. And three more. And after a while you will have about 15.  Which tanks are empty?


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

TheJadeBetta said:


> It will continue on and on. First, you will have one. Then, two more. And three more. And after a while you will have about 15.  Which tanks are empty?


the one with the t-rex skull, and the shorter purple one are empty...so yeah. I'm only looking for one betta for the 5 gallon right now...


----------



## TheJadeBetta (Mar 31, 2010)

Which one is the shorter purple one? Good luck on your search.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

TheJadeBetta said:


> Which one is the shorter purple one? Good luck on your search.


the one next to the blue cover tank, thats purple.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> I know it sucks...I really want a light blue betta too...;-;


 Man you need to come to my Pet Supplies Plus, lol!:lol:


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bloo97 said:


> Man you need to come to my Pet Supplies Plus, lol!:lol:


Lucky....>.> unfortunately you live in the usa (I think) so it's very very hard to send live from there to here.

=P

anyway in general...I'd think I'd want a crown or double tail...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> I just want light blue...I don't really care about fin-age all that much...


yea it kinda sux to live in canada but at least you should be kinda happy that they even have bettas over there lol


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> yea it kinda sux to live in canada but at least you should be kinda happy that they even have bettas over there lol


truthfully we do have blue ones...but their more dark blue...Most likely I'll have to pick out of those ones.


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> truthfully we do have blue ones...but their more dark blue...Most likely I'll have to pick out of those ones.


Um just saying I put a sorry on your user page. SORRY


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I've heard that the store "Big Als" in Canada often has some great fish.


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

doggyhog said:


> I've heard that the store "Big Als" in Canada often has some great fish.


I don't have a Big Als store around here...just two pet shops...thats it...
Unfortunately they mostly only carry dark blue/ mauve ones...I should call today and figure out if they have any shrimp and at what price, and what colors of betta's they have currently...


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Big Al's? Never heard of it. Wait! I think it that building.Cool.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

ya i understand the feeling.... i started with one betta then branched into 5!! my mom hated my fish and told me i could only have 3 fish....look were that one went....she saw all these pretty ones and was like well.... 5 is enough... hahaha she got bitten by the betta bug 2


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

>((('> >)))'> >((('> >)))'>


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> truthfully we do have blue ones...but their more dark blue...Most likely I'll have to pick out of those ones.


why dont you like the dark blue ones that much? is it because they are too common?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

FireKidomaru said:


> ya i understand the feeling.... i started with one betta then branched into 5!! my mom hated my fish and told me i could only have 3 fish....look were that one went....she saw all these pretty ones and was like well.... 5 is enough... hahaha she got bitten by the betta bug 2


haha but they are just fish they dont do any harm at all lol


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> why dont you like the dark blue ones that much? is it because they are too common?


I have to admit that is one of the reasons...I'm kinda picky...but if I see something special about a betta like berry and bruteroot I'll take it if it's dark blue...I dunno, no harm in checking which ones.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> I have to admit that is one of the reasons...I'm kinda picky...but if I see something special about a betta like berry and bruteroot I'll take it if it's dark blue...I dunno, no harm in checking which ones.


soooo true and dont worry im a picky person too. have you ever seen a plakat? in person??

i mean i think that i have seen a plakat before in person but i dont think it was a plakat too. lol


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> soooo true and dont worry im a picky person too. have you ever seen a plakat? in person??
> 
> i mean i think that i have seen a plakat before in person but i dont think it was a plakat too. lol


nope never saw one, the only bettas around here are veil most of the time.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> nope never saw one, the only bettas around here are veil most of the time.


i love crowntails ans spade tails the spade tails mostly they just look amazingwhat about u??


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> i love crowntails ans spade tails the spade tails mostly they just look amazingwhat about u??


crowntail and double tail... .-. I just like em.


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> soooo true and dont worry im a picky person too. have you ever seen a plakat? in person??
> 
> i mean i think that i have seen a plakat before in person but i dont think it was a plakat too. lol


I have a plakat, he's in my album if you want to see. His name's Kreios.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> crowntail and double tail... .-. I just like em.


oh my god double tails are so amazing i have one but he looks like his tails are going to just close and be one. did u ever have this problem??


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> I have a plakat, he's in my album if you want to see. His name's Kreios.


wow where do you find them? my store only holds veils and i want a plakat so bad. and i just cant buy online because my mom just thinks it ridiculous to pay so much for just 1 little fish and i tell her its worth it but she doesnt have it


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude seriously. Next paycheck I get I'm gonna put $100 away for buying a betta off aquabid and a tank, decor, ect.

Hopefully that'll be enough because I have a friend that finds aquariums at yard sales all the time! XD

So why can't you buy online? No bank account? Your parents/gaurdians think buying a fish online is ridiculous? No Trans shipper in Canada? Combination? Luckily I have my own bank account and money and once I get back to school I can deposit it in my own bank account, and then into my own paypal to buy whatever I want whenever I want! 8D


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Dude seriously. Next paycheck I get I'm gonna put $100 away for buying a betta off aquabid and a tank, decor, ect.
> 
> Hopefully that'll be enough because I have a friend that finds aquariums at yard sales all the time! XD
> 
> So why can't you buy online? No bank account? Your parents/gaurdians think buying a fish online is ridiculous? No Trans shipper in Canada? Combination? Luckily I have my own bank account and money and once I get back to school I can deposit it in my own bank account, and then into my own paypal to buy whatever I want whenever I want! 8D


Yeah I don't have the funding and a paypal account...etc...


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Paypal is a pain for me o.o I can never get it to work. 

But very nice tanks! I hate having the Betta Bug and love it at the same time... XD (Hate is because you always have this urge to buy bettas when you go into a pet store, and you can't because you don't have enough room...)


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah. And yep. gotta love and hate it at the same time. =P


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

wallywestisthebest333 said:


> Dude seriously. Next paycheck I get I'm gonna put $100 away for buying a betta off aquabid and a tank, decor, ect.
> 
> Hopefully that'll be enough because I have a friend that finds aquariums at yard sales all the time! XD
> 
> So why can't you buy online? No bank account? Your parents/gaurdians think buying a fish online is ridiculous? No Trans shipper in Canada? Combination? Luckily I have my own bank account and money and once I get back to school I can deposit it in my own bank account, and then into my own paypal to buy whatever I want whenever I want! 8D


lol that sounds like u gotta real good plan so which betta/s are you looking at? a plakat halfmoon delta double tail?? female??


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

yeah...the 4th tank was by suprise tho...So I litterally had no room so I had to use the little wooden table I made to hold it...if it held a tv it should hold a 2g full of water and stuff.

Also bettalover markia almost looks like berry's brother or something...XD


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> wow where do you find them? my store only holds veils and i want a plakat so bad. and i just cant buy online because my mom just thinks it ridiculous to pay so much for just 1 little fish and i tell her its worth it but she doesnt have it


My LPS sometimes has "female" bettas. Sometimes they are all truly females, sometimes they are all PKs, sometimes mostly females and a few PKs and sometimes vice versa. And today I went there and they've started selling DBTs!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Learn To Fly said:


> My LPS sometimes has "female" bettas. Sometimes they are all truly females, sometimes they are all PKs, sometimes mostly females and a few PKs and sometimes vice versa. And today I went there and they've started selling DBTs!


wow DBT's are so cute and lovable


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I HAVE to move to the States when I'm older. DBT's, PK's, HMPK's, dragons, coppers, all sorts of colors and tail-types? Consider yourselves extremely lucky... the bettas at my pet store are all ratter, except for the rare, nice few...


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Terranariko said:


> yeah...the 4th tank was by suprise tho...So I litterally had no room so I had to use the little wooden table I made to hold it...if it held a tv it should hold a 2g full of water and stuff.
> 
> Also bettalover markia almost looks like berry's brother or something...XD


really!!, can you post a picture of your betta? i want to see=D


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> I HAVE to move to the States when I'm older. DBT's, PK's, HMPK's, dragons, coppers, all sorts of colors and tail-types? Consider yourselves extremely lucky... the bettas at my pet store are all ratter, except for the rare, nice few...


well betta slave you have really good luck and all your fish are so adorable and amazing=):-D:-D


----------



## Terranariko (May 6, 2010)

bettalover2033 said:


> really!!, can you post a picture of your betta? i want to see=D


Here besides the fact yours had more red on it's fins their pretty much the same...XD but berry has some deformation on his fins or they where ripped at the petshop and healed weird...but yeah I love him anyway.

http://i538.photobucket.com/albums/ff348/Terranariko/IMG_2139.jpg


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you bettalover . And I do have pretty good luck, but still... HMPK's? I NEED some! :twisted: 

I just love Berry! He's so cute!


----------



## wallywestisthebest333 (Nov 30, 2009)

Berry's super cute! =]


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

"Here besides the fact yours had more red on it's fins their pretty much the same...XD but berry has some deformation on his fins or they where ripped at the petshop and healed weird...but yeah I love him anyway."

wow he does kinda


----------

